# Fake Tater rolls, first attempt!



## knightsilver (Jul 17, 2013)

Havent made rolls in ages.....

Ill let ya know how they turn out.....


----------



## themule69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks great.

Thanks for sharing.

David


----------



## knightsilver (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks.....

But I think I over kneeded them, they came out soft but not airy/lite as I wanted?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

Which recipe did you use? Looks great!


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 18, 2013)

Beautiful!  Love the cast iron in the pic too!

Look yummy!

Kat


----------



## irie (Jul 18, 2013)

they looks great! how long did you let the proof for before you threw them in the oven? Maybe next time add an hour or two so you can get a more airy finished product


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2013)

Contrary to popular recipes,for light rolls the dough is not Punched Down and reworked with a Benching to relax the gluten. After your initial Fermentation the dough is Gently folded on itself, four corners to the center, then cut to weight and gently formed into Balls by tucking the the dough top to bottom to form a ball with a stretched top skin followed by the final rise. Additionally the dough can be patted to the desired thickness and cut to size with a Biscuit cutter then panned for the final rise. Both methods leave pockets of concentrated yeast colonies in the dough. During the final rise these pockets grow larger than surrounding dough giving the rolls an Open Crumb and keeping them lighter/airier...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 18, 2013)

They look great though! Recipe? 

Chef Jimmy is spot on with the roll making instructions.


----------



## knightsilver (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks Jim,

Ill post a follow up later on, bread making has been my pain-n-azz for he past 3 years, without help.

YAll seem to care here and love cooking az much az I do!


----------



## knightsilver (Jul 18, 2013)

2nd attempt,






Had these started before JJ's post!

Turned out being great bunns, smile!

Ill post the recipe in a few, and Ill be getting a smaller cast iron for small batches next time...


----------



## knightsilver (Jul 18, 2013)

Late dinner, at least it was a lite dinner!

Lump charcoal(My first bag is/waz Royal Oak) is kicking my azz, such a learning curve. Campfires were never this tough, from what I remember.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks good. Keep at it. It gets better every time

David


----------

